# A personal hand tool list



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

I am in my eighties and now use hand tools exclusively. Mostly out of nostalgia, I have re-created (to the best of my recollection via e-bay purchases) the tool box I (mostly) had while I was an apprentice automotive body/cab builder (using mostly hand tools) in Lancashire, Northern England following World War II:

North Brothers No. 131a "Yankee" spiral screwdriver

North Brothers No. 30a "Yankee" spiral screwdriver

Stanley No. 4 Bailey smooth plane (series sixteen)

Stanley three foot folding boxwood ruler

Stanley No. 1 rosewood/brass six inch try square

Stanley eight inch rosewood/brass bevel

Stanley No. 2 rosewood/brass marking gauge

Stanley wood spokeshave

Stanley/Moulson Bros, etc. bevel chisels (assorted sizes)

Disston D-8 26" eight tpi cross-cut saw

Disston No. 4 ten inch tenon (back) saw 

Disston coping saw

Millers-Falls 8 eight inch sweep bit brace

Millers-Falls No. 313 (similar) "egg beater" hand drill

8 ounce Warrington (cross peen) hammer

Self-made lignum vitae head mallet

Apprentices were expected to (eventually) purchase their personal tool kit (in my case as recommended by the Cab Shop Foreman, Mr. Harry Johnson, an old time master craftsman). Although essentially a chauvanist (he thought British woodworkers were the absolute best in the world) Mr. Johnson was a great admirer and advocate of American tools "Yankee screwdrivers, Stanley planes, Disston saws, Millers Falls bit braces and hand drills - the best designed and made in the world!" he opined -- hence my own tool list. I have used such hand tools all my life and never found them wanting.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, you like those Stanleys. Did you ever give Starrett or Lufkin (at the time) a try?


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

cheese9988 said:


> Wow, you like those Stanleys. Did you ever give Starrett or Lufkin (at the time) a try?


My list represents just a point in time (circa 1948-1949) and in compliance with Mr. Johnson's recommendations. I did in fact later buy and use Lufkin rulers and numerous Starrett tools -- especially gauges and measuring devices -- and I still use them today. I have always greatly appreciated the high quality of Starrett tools and admire the Company for maintaining that quality to this day. Sadly, I think the quality of many Stanley tools has now declined significantly.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

jamesicus said:


> My list represents just a point in time (circa 1948-1949) and in compliance with Mr. Johnson's recommendations. I did in fact later buy and use Lufkin rulers and numerous Starrett tools -- especially gauges and measuring devices -- and I still use them today. I have always greatly appreciated the high quality of Starrett tools and admire the Company for maintaining that quality to this day. Sadly, I think the quality of many Stanley tools has now declined significantly.


Its a nice list. I've collected and refurbished a few tools from that era (all measuring tools though). The fact that those tools were handbuilt, and in many cases, still last 60-70 years later, shows you just how well they were made. There have been some improvements, mainly the strength of the metal, carbide anvils, improvements in measuring technology, laser etching, etc etc. But alot of the handmade and high quality parts have gone to China or other cheap labor.

I always use Starrett as an example. You used to get a handbuilt tool, in a metal case wrapped in hand stitched leather. Every new tool had a card with the tool makers personal signature. You could call the factory in Athol and talk to anybody. Nowadays, my guess is at least half of their tools are made overseas. Cheap hard plastic cases, and a stamped card from some quality guy. I still think they are better than the box store ripoffs, but not what they were.


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I picked this up. Its a Starrett model# 454. I had to go back to a 1930's catalog to find it. The sales rep at Starrett laughed when I tried to get a scriber for it, lol.











This is a Starrett model# 1202 dial caliper. In my opinion, this is the best dial caliper ever made. Hardened stainless steel, double pinion anti-backlash gearing, very smooth when you slide it (as long as it is clean). They still make this model too. Your going to pay a pretty penny for it though. But if you take care of it, your great grandson will still be using it.

I had some old 30-40s micrometers that I cleaned up, came with the old disc setting standards too. Wish I had taken some pictures.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

cheese9988 said:


> .......... I always use Starrett as an example. You used to get a handbuilt tool, in a metal case wrapped in hand stitched leather. Every new tool had a card with the tool makers personal signature. You could call the factory in Athol and talk to anybody. Nowadays, my guess is at least half of their tools are made overseas. Cheap hard plastic cases, and a stamped card from some quality guy. I still think they are better than the box store ripoffs, but not what they were.


Thank you for your insightful comments -- and the excellent photos. I agree with you that even Starrett has slipped somewhat, although I think they still produce tools of superior quality.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Some afterthoughts:

New woodworking tools -- especially American made -- were generally not available for purchase in British hardware stores (Brit=ironmonger shops) immediately following the end of WWII - not until about 1947 when importation from America resumed (very limited). In consequence, Apprentices in the woodworking trades like me relied on second-hand tools, often of pre-war vintage -- mostly 1930s -- often bought from retiring Craftsmen. I think most of the Craftsmen and Apprentices I was associated with regarded their hand tools as utilitarian devices essential to their trade -- they cared for them well and kept them in tip-top condition -- but they did not necessarily regard them with any great affection. On the other hand, I (influenced greatly by my mentor, Mr. Johnson) developed a great affection for (especially American made) hand tools -- an affection I retain to this day. 

Once I had obtained the obligatory (ala Mr. Johnson) 131A North Bros."Yankee" spiral screwdriver, Disston D-8 crosscut saw, Stanley No. 4 smoothing plane, Millers Falls "egg-beater" drill, Millers Falls bit brace and Stanley Warrington hammer, I set about adding such essential (for my trade) tools as Stanley block planes (Nos. 102 and 220 for me), chisels, rasps, a hand saw jointer, a hand saw set, saw files and oilstones (I sharpened and maintained my personal tools and made my own saw vice). I also eventually replaced my old Millers Falls "egg beater" No. 313 hand drill with a No. 2 -- the most highly regarded model at that time.

I worked at the firm of Oswald Tillotson, Burnley, Lancashire from 1947 to 1950 and, just as a point of interest, here are some links to examples of the commercial vehicles we produced. Body work was mostly hand built of wood at that time, the cabs being finished with sheet metal. All painting was via hand brush (no spray painting) and cab lettering was done by hand (sign painting/gold leaf application). I worked mostly in the cab shop doing framework joining and door making/installing.

Tillotson commercial vehicle cab and body work #1
Tillotson commercial vehicle cab and body work #2
Tillotson commercial vehicle cab and body work #3
Tillotson commercial vehicle cab and body work #4


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Stonehouse*

I think I saw these still on the road when I was over in England almost three years ago. 
Love your tool list.
I too love old tools. Unfortunately here in Texas they are hard to find without paying a small fortune for them in good or great shape.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful work on those cabs Jamesicus but I think you put the steering wheel on the wrong side! :laughing: I never would have thought that the cabs where constructed from wood.


----------

